# Maltodextrin from supplements store



## PhilipB (30/11/16)

Hi guys and gals, 

I am thinking of buying Maltodextrin from a supplement store near my work for use in a brew. 

I found 2kg pure for $20

www.musclecoach.com.au/Raw-Maltodextrin.html

It's fit for human consumption, 100% pure. 

Has anyone used this or think there might be issues in using it in my brew? 

Cheers, 

Philip


----------



## Coodgee (30/11/16)

That's pretty expensive isn't it?


----------



## sp0rk (30/11/16)

Just a tad
http://www.allthingsbrewing.com/beer-additives/brewing-sugars/maltodextrin-1kg


----------



## Dave70 (30/11/16)

Ha ha..
Ive got a couple of kilos sitting in the cupboard from when I use to buy into the theory of spiking your insulin post workout led to gainz. 
All kinds of gainz..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7d-gKzp_wGE


I think it would go better in a Belgian strong than a PWO shake.


----------



## sp0rk (30/11/16)

Brah, gotta get mah protein in within the critical 15 minute window post workout
gotta get mah intra workout drink in between curls in the squat rack
gotta drink mah pre workout EXACTLY 20.37 minutes before working out!


----------



## Coodgee (30/11/16)

sp0rk said:


> Just a tad
> http://www.allthingsbrewing.com/beer-additives/brewing-sugars/maltodextrin-1kg


But is it 100% pure activated biodynamic maltodextrin?


----------



## Mardoo (30/11/16)

I always use polar balanced chirally even maltodextrin.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (30/11/16)

Mardoo said:


> I always use polar balanced chirally even maltodextrin.


"chirally even" actually has a name: racemic mixture


----------



## PhilipB (30/11/16)

Local Brew shop is much cheaper!

:lol:


----------



## Danscraftbeer (30/11/16)

PhilipB said:


> Hi guys and gals,
> 
> I am thinking of buying Maltodextrin from a supplement store near my work for use in a brew.
> 
> ...


My 1kg of Maltodextrin (Home Brewing grade) I bought around 4 years ago.
I've used 200g as to back sweeten Apple Cider in the keg.
That's the only use I have found for it. I don't like extra sugars with a drink. To be sweet, or that concept of full body it rarely works for me.
Thankfully its seeled and dry so it should last me another 4 years?


----------



## Rocker1986 (30/11/16)

I bought a kilo of it about 5 years ago, used it in a couple of brews (about 200g each or so), didn't really notice anything from its inclusion. Left the bag sitting around for another two or three years before throwing the 600g or so that was left in the bin :lol:

Steeping Carapils gives a similar effect, and possibly helps to freshen up things a bit as well more than maltodextrin does.


----------



## Bribie G (1/12/16)

I guess many people latch onto the malto part of the name and infer that it's somehow made from or related to malted barley and therefore perfect as a beer adjunct. 

It's just an industrial carb product, made from the cheapest starch substrate the factory can get. Like citric acid has never been near a piece of fruit, as a similar example.

A few years ago on a Pommy forum, one of the guys actually works at a factory making the stuff for the processed food industry and says they constantly monitor the markets. If Polish potatoes are a better deal than Belgian maize then ring Gdansk.

The reason it's in the likes of so called brew enhancers is that anything, like anything is an enhancement over a kilo of white sugar with a supermarket can. However as AG brewers if we want to adjust for body, head etc we can do far better than that.


----------



## GalBrew (1/12/16)

I bought some years ago as part of a gluten free beer I made for a friend. The rest has been sitting in a tub never see the light of day again. Probably should bin it. It's pretty useless.


----------



## PhilipB (1/12/16)

Went the Carapils for my recipe :kooi:


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (1/12/16)

I use it in my DIY bonk bars that I take on rides > 4 hours, good for adjusting the glucose / fructose ratio and reducing the apparent sweetness.

I bought mine from grain and grape, so basically I'm buying from a brewing supply and using it as a training supplement, kinda reversing the OP.


----------



## Mardoo (2/12/16)

Lyrebird_Cycles said:


> "chirally even" actually has a name: racemic mixture


Ha! When I thought about it while writing that it occurred to me there might actually be a case where that was significant or useful. Cheers


----------

